

NASA to Announce Major Astrophysics Discovery Today - asawant
http://news.yahoo.com/nasa-announce-major-astrophysics-discovery-today-141138791.html

======
Lightning
They already announced it. Dark Matter Possibly Found by $2 Billion Space
Station Experiment: [http://www.space.com/20490-dark-matter-discovery-space-
exper...](http://www.space.com/20490-dark-matter-discovery-space-
experiment.html)

